# That feeling when you sell your classic non-AP Tesla.



## Olds442 (Dec 12, 2018)

sold the classic last night, it was a bittersweet finish to my first tesla experience. she went to a good home and a great new pair of owners.

funny story, they were going to get married last year and instead they bought a house. this year, they were about to schedule everything and they came and looked at the car. on the way home she told him, "we can wait another year, i want that car."

haha, grins on both of them today i'm sure, "welcome to the family!"


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

Bittersweet. I couldn't decide whether I was upgrading or downgrading to the Model 3. On the one hand, the 3 is a smaller, cheaper car with less storage space and missing XM radio, not a hatchback. On the other hand, it's almost twice as quick 0-60, 20mph faster, 45 more miles range, and has both AWD and Autopilot. On balance, I'm feeling good about it. And I don't have to be so careful about fitting it into the garage.


----------



## Olds442 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ed Post said:


> Bittersweet. I couldn't decide whether I was upgrading or downgrading to the Model 3. On the one hand, the 3 is a smaller, cheaper car with less storage space and missing XM radio, not a hatchback. On the other hand, it's almost twice as quick 0-60, 20mph faster, 45 more miles range, and has both AWD and Autopilot. On balance, I'm feeling good about it. And I don't have to be so careful about fitting it into the garage.


I know what you mean. I'd consider my P85 the greatest car that couldn't drive itself. 
Sometimes the good thing about a car is the bad thing about a car. Mine was pristine, so I never got that "first ding". Parking anywhere was a nightmare, it seemed no matter how far away from people i'd park, someone had to take a spot next to me. 30 spots from any other car, and there's one dead next to me when i walked out. Always had to check for door dings and look like that a-hole who loves his car more than life itself. 
The deal sealer for me was how the 3 drives and handles though. The handling dynamics compared to the S was everything I prefer. Lighter, more nimble feeling in general.
But i'm comparing an early 2013 S to a late 2018 3. The fit/finish as well as the materials used, are worlds apart as far as durability goes. Drop a sharp marble on the Gen1 seats and there's a permanent mark. 
Another thing, ignorance is bliss. Had I test driven an AP car, I'd have never purchased a non-AP car. Live and learn, rinse, repeat. 
I really haven't missed anything about the S after getting the Dual Motor Model 3. It's more my kind of car. Plus I have room in my garage now, and space is king as the summer hobby season approaches. With the recent peak performance upgrades the DM is just as fast as the P85 was, within a couple 10ths of a second. Yes, that's fast enough for me. (offer a performance upgrade and I'll consider my options, like any of us would.)
A big part of it as well was getting the latest tech they offer, that will always be upgraded via OTA's. I went with FSD and don't regret it, regardless of what comes of it down the road. At worst, summon freaks people out enough and I put a high value on laughs, life is short. 
I've customized the 3 a bit, and that's something I was very shy about doing on the S. Not sure why that is. Maybe I always knew the S was a temporary ownership? I don't feel that way about the 3, I'm sure i'll have it for many years to come. If my hips start bothering me in 3-4 years and the low step in height is an issue, i'll get a Y for the higher step in height. I've never been a fan of the styling on the X, but like the looks of the Y.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ed Post said:


> Bittersweet. I couldn't decide whether I was upgrading or downgrading to the Model 3. On the one hand, the 3 is a smaller, cheaper car with less storage space and missing XM radio, not a hatchback. On the other hand, it's almost twice as quick 0-60, 20mph faster, 45 more miles range, and has both AWD and Autopilot. On balance, I'm feeling good about it. And I don't have to be so careful about fitting it into the garage.


You can stream SiriusXM from your phone. In my car it sounds really good. When I got my 3 I canceled my radio subscription in my
Trade in car and bought a streaming subscription. Works pretty well if you good cellular service and an unlimited data plan. 
I use Verizon with unlimited.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

HCD3 said:


> You can stream SiriusXM from your phone. In my car it sounds really good. When I got my 3 I canceled my radio subscription in my
> Trade in car and bought a streaming subscription. Works pretty well if you good cellular service and an unlimited data plan.
> I use Verizon with unlimited.


Yes, but you (a) can't use the screen to change channels, forcing you to make use of a handheld that could then result in a ticket (or worse); and (b) useless in cellular deserts.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

rxlawdude said:


> Yes, but you (a) can't use the screen to change channels, forcing you to make use of a handheld that could then result in a ticket (or worse); and (b) useless in cellular deserts.


Agreed. I drive mostly in areas with good cell service, and there's Siri.


----------

